# Destroyer Tank Hunter



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Does this tank have any stats/rules?

I think it's a pretty cool model. I wonder if Tank Commander Pask could command it. I want to do a IG army, but so expensive... but they have such cool FW figures.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Here are the rules.

Page 4


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I have one, it's pretty nice. Its not codex, so you'd have to ask your opponents permission to use it, and so pask technically can't command it, but I'd let you do it assuming it was a friendly game.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah, I'd use it for a friendly game only, I just liked the idea of a Sniper Tank  Pretty nice stats and looks good. Think Pask would add something extra to it, adding a Tank Killer Ace to a Tank Destroyer 

Awesome page of stats! I did reply to you in a +Rep saying it was on the wrong page, but I was wrong, my mistake, I'm on a laptop so missed the page  Sorry!

Shame I can't find any Imperial Guard Catachan Armies for sale


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Try eBay.
I've just seen three.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Scathainn said:


> Here are the rules.
> 
> Page 4


Uh, wait? Are the Baneblade rules in there the official Baneblade rules/stats?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Doelago said:


> Uh, wait? Are the Baneblade rules in there the official Baneblade rules/stats?


This is the pdf update for IA1...brings the IA Armoured Battlegroup list up to speed with the current IG Codex - points costs/rules etc.

There's a pdf for IA2 as well, just in case you weren't aware of it:wink:

I have 2 DTH's...lovely model.


----------



## EwokDwf (Apr 13, 2011)

here is my question i love it and such not sure if i am evne allowed to ask but oh well
i dont have alot of money so i cant afford to just order from forge world.. is there anyway i can make one of these say out of a leman russ and if so how.. i already have an unopened leman russ battle tank and demolisher at home and would love to have one but like i said cant afford it


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

grab a basic leman russ kit
shove the the whole cannon and vanquisher barrel in the heavy bolter mount
cover the top hole with a turret hatch
and your done, except yours is a ballistic version of the hunter, not a laser version, same rules, and fine fluff wise

if you only have a demolsher you could probably do the same with the demo cannon, with a little cutting here and there, and extend the barrel by simply putting a metal or plastic tube in the barrel of the demo cannon


----------



## EwokDwf (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks =D.. already got the kit so will start on that.. you have been a big help =D


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

EwokDwf said:


> thanks =D.. already got the kit so will start on that.. *you have been a big help* =D


I wondered why I was starting to feel sick
SPACE MARINES SMELL OF DOG WEE
there, that rebalances things :biggrin:


----------

